# Adlens Safety Glasses



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I just saw this commercial on TV and looked at their website. Never heard of them before...adjustable glasses for near or far.
https://www.adlens.com/

I thought is was pretty ingenious. I searched to see if they were available in safety glasses and lo and behold, Home Depot sells them.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Adlens-C...asses-US01-1005-GY/204387532?N=5yc1vZc1xtZceq

Anyone tried these?


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow...I'm gonna say I'd have to pass!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

mstrat said:


> Wow...I'm gonna say I'd have to pass!


Why?


I don't wear glasses or contacts but these seemed like a good idea if you had to be in really messy situation and didn't want to screw up your regular glasses. Probably not on a regular basis but as needed.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

They seem so gimmicky...a DIY approach to glasses gone wrong. I mean...they have dials to adjust...and at $30 you know what kind of quality you're getting...

I don't wear glasses either, but these seem like something I'd steer clear of!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Plus the ones near the bottom look stupid and Wtf is up with the knobs hanging off the sides? 

I just bought some old school wayfarer style safety glasses with real glass lenses that are scratch proof. One clear pair and one tinted for outside.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Billy Mays would have loved those things.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Tinstaafl said:


> Billy Mays would have loved those things.


His Oxyclean did pretty well...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Until he started snorting it.


----------



## nailspitter (Sep 2, 2014)

I wear Edge Eyeware Bifocal Safety Glasses. Got a tinted and clear pair. Love em...


----------

